# Corsair Air 740 extra Cardreader möglich?



## R3xxi (9. August 2017)

*Corsair Air 740 extra Cardreader möglich?*

Hi,

ich habe mir vor über einem Monat das Corsair Air 740 geholt.  An der Front, unter den USB und Audio Eingängen ist eine kleine Blende die sich entfernen lässt. 
Gibt es irgendwelche Spezifikationen wie und welchen SD Cardreader da man einbauen kann? 
Der Englische Corsair Support meinte zu mir das das Case diese Blende nicht hat (auch nach senden des Bildes).

Falls man keinen Cardreader einbauen kann: Für was ist diese Blende?

Viele Grüße
R3xxi

PS: Im Anhang ein Bild von der Front und der Blende.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2017)

*AW: Corsair Air 740 extra Cardreader möglich?*

Hi R3xxi,

dabei handelt es sich nicht um einen herkömmlichen 3,5" Laufwerksschacht. Es war angedacht hier ein I/O Panel für VR (HDMI+USB) zu integrieren. Mit Modifikationen kann man hier sicherlich auch andere Front I/O Anschlüsse unterbringen.

Grüße


----------



## R3xxi (15. August 2017)

*AW: Corsair Air 740 extra Cardreader möglich?*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort,

na dann werde ich mir was im 3D Drucker  basteln ^^

Grüße
R3xxi


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

*AW: Corsair Air 740 extra Cardreader möglich?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Hi R3xxi,
> 
> dabei handelt es sich nicht um einen herkömmlichen 3,5" Laufwerksschacht. Es war angedacht hier ein I/O Panel für VR (HDMI+USB) zu integrieren. Mit Modifikationen kann man hier sicherlich auch andere Front I/O Anschlüsse unterbringen.
> 
> Grüße



Und wieso darf es dann nicht ein normaler 3,5 Zoll Schacht sein?
Muss man immer was eigenes Basteln, nur damit das dann nicht für was anderes genutzt werden kann?


----------

